# Hiding vials in refrigerator



## sgk55135 (Feb 6, 2012)

Hey guys was wondering if anyone can help with a resource for hiding 10ml vials in the refrigerator.  I was thinking of the fake coke can safes but sure as hell I put in in there and someone would try to drink the damn thing!  Anyone know a better solution?  Example IGF and MT2. Thanks!


----------



## adwal99 (Feb 6, 2012)

why do you need to hide that?  those are legit


----------



## independent (Feb 6, 2012)

Move out of your parents house.


----------



## boyd.357 (Feb 6, 2012)

Probobly trying to hide it from his woman. I have the same shitty problem.


----------



## adwal99 (Feb 6, 2012)

sounds like he's just tryin to get a tan with the MT2..  GTL erryday


----------



## MovinWeight (Feb 6, 2012)

just tell err all day gunplay...  everyday rocked out, nigga in urrway


----------



## vannesb (Feb 6, 2012)

sgk55135 said:


> Hey guys was wondering if anyone can help with a resource for hiding 10ml vials in the refrigerator. I was thinking of the fake coke can safes but sure as hell I put in in there and someone would try to drink the damn thing! Anyone know a better solution? Example IGF and MT2. Thanks!


 
Dude if you got to hide it, might want to re-think your relationship.


----------



## OfficerFarva (Feb 6, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> Move out of your parents house.



x2.


When I was going to school and living at home I left all of my vials in the fridge.  No one questioned me.


----------



## banker23 (Feb 6, 2012)

I hide my vials in a box of sugar. The sugar is in a plastic bag in the box so you pull the bag out to get your vials, rinse them, dry them, sanitize them, etc. then wrap them in paper towels when putting them back away so they don't clink together if someone moves the box around.

Any kind of food box that has a removable inner bag is great just pick something that no one else in the house would be interested in. I use this for HCG, PT141, etc.


----------



## sgk55135 (Feb 6, 2012)

I am not hiding them from my girl and I have my own house!  I just have alot of friends and family that come over to my house and hang out and do not feel like explaining or justifiying my actions to them.  I have been taking them out and putting them in a cooler when people come over but that is a pain in the ass!  The box idea is a good idea.  Anybody else have good ideas?  Not just on here to bust peoples balls!


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Feb 6, 2012)

Mini fridge... I keep all my hgh and peptides in a mini fridge in my bedroom.


----------



## SloppyJ (Feb 6, 2012)

If you are just hiding from friends and family, this is what I do. I put an empty carton of eggs in the egg drawer in the door of the fridge. Put your peps in there and you're good to go. I just do this incase someone is over at the house and grabs a coke or something. I don't like telling everyone what I'm doing.


----------



## charley (Feb 6, 2012)

*ha ha ha*



vannesb said:


> Dude if you got to hide it, might want to re-think your relationship.




.Never so true!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GreenOx (Feb 6, 2012)

Stick them in an old box of backing soda, slide that to the far back of the fridge chances are NO ONE is going to touch it. All my vials are in a clear plastic container in plain site but then again I am open about HGH to family and friends.


----------



## Usealittle (Feb 6, 2012)

^^^^ was think the same thing till I scrolled down and saw you had beat me to it! Nobodys gonna go in that!


----------



## Dath (Feb 6, 2012)

GreenOx said:


> Stick them in an old box of backing soda, slide that to the far back of the fridge chances are NO ONE is going to touch it. All my vials are in a clear plastic container in plain site but then again I am open about HGH to family and friends.



Great idea right here


----------



## sgk55135 (Feb 6, 2012)

I like the baking soda idea thanks!  Also my girl pins with me so no problem there.  Its the bum friends that I don't want to know because their broke asses would probally jack my shit!


----------



## ManInBlack (Feb 6, 2012)

I solved this problem by making my girlfriend move back home to her parents house and by not speaking to my two faced fucking friends anymore...that doesnt go for all of my friends, a couple of them could keep a secret if i told them BUT I dont ever plan on telling ANYONE except you fuckers

however, the whole baking soda box idea sounds like the way to go. no one is going to fuck with that


----------



## ManInBlack (Feb 6, 2012)

sgk55135 said:


> I like the baking soda idea thanks! Also my girl pins with me so no problem there. Its the bum friends that I don't want to know because their broke asses would probally jack my shit!


 
I solved the whole "stealing my shit" problem by getting swole....they dont wanna none of this shit!!!


----------



## tommygunz (Feb 6, 2012)

sgk55135 said:


> I am not hiding them from my girl and I have my own house! I just have alot of friends and family that come over to my house and hang out and do not feel like explaining or justifiying my actions to them. I have been taking them out and putting them in a cooler when people come over but that is a pain in the ass! The box idea is a good idea. Anybody else have good ideas? Not just on here to bust peoples balls!


 
Legit guys on here bro, sometimes they forget the difference between AZ and AG, it's all good.


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Feb 6, 2012)

sgk55135 said:


> I like the baking soda idea thanks! Also my girl pins with me so no problem there. Its the bum friends that I don't want to know because their broke asses would probally jack my shit!


 
You speak so highly about your friends...


----------



## sgk55135 (Feb 6, 2012)

Right on I appreciate it


----------



## sgk55135 (Feb 6, 2012)

I used to be broke too!  So I love them enough not to upgrade them mofo's


----------



## charley (Feb 7, 2012)

........it might be a better idea for you to hide from your wife rather than hide your 
juice from your wife..


----------



## sgk55135 (Feb 8, 2012)

No wife for me bro I'm done with that nonsense!


----------



## CG (Feb 8, 2012)

Great ideas here bros.. the same company that makes the coke cans also has baking soda boxes and shit, they do some fully functional stuff too, crazy shit


----------



## charley (Feb 8, 2012)

You could use the 'jail mailbox' and stick it up your ass........


----------



## CG (Feb 8, 2012)

charley said:


> You could use the 'jail mailbox' and stick it up your ass........



Lol, trying to keep peps COLD not hot..

Op, try thr rc section


----------



## fireazm (Feb 8, 2012)

hmm
inside a butter case/


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Feb 8, 2012)

cooler full of ice water, vials wrapped in cloth which are inside a plastic bag. plastic bag goes in cooler?


----------



## manickanuck (Feb 8, 2012)

Hide it in your bedroom why the Fuck would friends and family be snooping in there?? This makes no sense you come here looking for answers where to hide shit? Am I the only one who finds this thread useless?


----------



## dgp (Feb 8, 2012)

Mini fridge $50 amazon


----------



## Prize (Feb 8, 2012)

I use a very small tupperware container that is just the right size for pep and HCG vials. I think it's for storing a condiment or a serving of cole slaw or something. I put it in the upper door shelf with the butter. Real quick access. Nobody ever checks leftovers in tupperware containers!!


----------



## sgk55135 (Feb 9, 2012)

I think I have decided on the mini fridge in the bedroom just simple!  Manickunuckup read the whole thread before you talk shit, or are you just looking a pictures.


----------



## fireazm (Feb 9, 2012)

in bread


----------



## JCBourne (Feb 9, 2012)

Coffee can, filled with non-cooked beans. Stick vial at the bottom of the beans. The beans look like coffee not grinded up if anyone even cares to look. Put it in the back of the fridge, behind the milk and anything else heavy.


----------



## Woodrow1 (Feb 9, 2012)

Pull the cover to the light bulb and put it inside of it..


----------



## squigader (Feb 10, 2012)

GreenOx said:


> Stick them in an old box of backing soda, slide that to the far back of the fridge chances are NO ONE is going to touch it. All my vials are in a clear plastic container in plain site but then again I am open about HGH to family and friends.



This or minifridge.


----------

